# I will no longer trim before hanging..for real try it...way better...



## missnu (Jun 3, 2012)

I have harvested numerous plants and have even tried doing it this way before, but I usually trim the buds up and then leave them hanging..but I got lazy last time and just hung the whole thing...it takes it a good little bit longer to dry, but once it is dry trimming is a snap literally, your scissors don't get so gummed up you have to keep cleaning them just to finish, and the finished product is already mostly cured...I mean you just can't beat that...and instead of that green weed smell you smell while trimming fresh stuff, when it is already dried with the buds inside it smells like the dried and cured finished product...I tried this once before, but didn't let it dry totally before I took it down to finish trimming and put it in the jar, and it was nearly impossible to get trimmed...But if you pull the whole plant and then just leave it alone for like a week and half- 2 weeks then when you do take the plant down it is ready for jars...and you won't have to keep opening and closing the jar either...I mean it is ready for the jar...lol. Not too dry, but as I said I think the leaves kind of start to cure the buds, as opposed to when they are hanging there naked just drying...the outside of the buds can't dry faster than the inside, because the whole bud becomes the inside...the leaves are perfectly designed to fall and wrap around each bud..coincidence? I think not....
And I can leave less trimmed off without affecting the taste of the end product too much as well....I really think this might be my new method from here on out...I mean it takes longer before I get to try some, but it won't kill me to wait...
I find that when dealing with plants you can never have too much patience...lol
Anyway just finished putting away a tobacco hung plant and wanted everyone to look into, because I like it way better...


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 3, 2012)

that is the only way i do it and after 2 days in jars it tastes and smells beautiful. i spent hundreds on a spinpro trimmer to only use it one time and got that nasty grass smell and then sold it. i chop my plants and then i will cut plant into some single large branches and some that are sections of the plant, and hang on lines stretched across drying room, this allows me to start trimming the smaller poeces when they are ready and let the larger pieces have a few days longer. plus i dont have to keep washing hands in alcohol every 10mins.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jun 3, 2012)

you guys really throw them up fan leafs and all??


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mold issues at all? That would be my concern about drying it like that.


----------



## melungeonman (Jun 3, 2012)

When our ambient humidity is too arid I like this as well, I believe the longer you can stretch this process out the better the product. Or ambient humidity changes here so quick, its kinda difficult to judge the speed your plants will dry, If its humid, I will take off everything with a long stem , usally big fans. This sorta controls the amount "green" flavors that gets into your bud as well, I try to leave the rest. If our weather has been windy, it'll be arid, so I will leave it all alone and just hang it. Glad I'm not the only one harvesting and hanging this way. At first, it started out not having any trimming help for 30 ounce harvest, (well thats as my excuse.) Mostly just too tired and lazy. Then as It got big, and I realised how utterly a waste of time it was, it was the only way that made sense. Mold doesn't really factor in so far, I'm able to control the dry by what I remove. In the winter and spring, I find just taking those fans makes it dry fast enough, in the summer you can't slow it down, so I leave everything on it, I helps avoid that way too dry issue. If that does happen add a green fan leaf to the jar about half way down, to put a little moisture back and facilitate swetting, swetting removes the nasty green taste if any exist.


----------



## missnu (Jun 3, 2012)

yep...Nothing molds in my area...everything is too dry...but it like starts to cure the buds, and keeps them from getting light better than I do when they are in a jar, or just hanging there...so...I like it a lot better...I don't hang the roots, cuz I don't want dirt in my smoke...it takes longer to dry then when I just hang them there...but I can smoke some as soon as it is dry and it tastes great...I mean you can tell it needs more jar time, but it is better than trimmed, hung and dry...ya know what I mean... Anyway I won't trim before drying ever again...the buds end up looking better, and closer to being cured once they are dry...and I like how the leaves protect the smoke...it's awesome!


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 3, 2012)

i live in southern us where humidity is bad and never had a single issue with mold. air flow is key. a ceiling fan and a ossilating fan do it all.


----------



## melungeonman (Jun 3, 2012)

Laughter is like a valve on a pressure cooker, ya got to do it, or be like beens on the ceiling

"WAVY GRAVY" ( 1974)


----------



## missnu (Jun 3, 2012)

Well when I was starting out I read a bunch of articles about the benefits of doing this, but I was too impatient to not have it dry in 4 days..so the first time I hung the whole intact plant without trimming I took it down before it was dry enough and it was awful...but you have to wait til the whole thing is totally dried out...like the fan leaves will be crispy..totally...then all you do is clip them off, then clip off the very tip of each bud..because all the sugar leaves have also folded down...so all their tips are there on the end...anyway it is so so so much easier, and the finished product looks and smells better...it lost very little color...perhaps even gained a little bit..instead of looking sort of washed out, they look great...brand new in fact, but dry...anyway it doesn't matter....it is awesome and I will never go back to trimming before hanging..never...


----------



## keepitcoastal (Jun 3, 2012)

pics of finshed product after your trim jobs?


----------



## melungeonman (Jun 3, 2012)

I've never made it a practice of hanging roots, not just for the obviouse reasons you mentioned but this as well. Everything you feed your plant is stored there, until either the lights come on, or the sun comes up. Then, they make the conveyor ride up the stock. When you harvest at the end of photo period before lights, you can disincorporate the chem flavors from the soon to be cureing plant, I chop them about 4 inches from the soil level and always, just before lights come on indoors, sun up outdoors.


----------



## greennewfie (Jun 3, 2012)

im definetly gonna try that this time that makes a ton of sense keep it simple!!


----------



## Zoltan44x (Jun 3, 2012)

I would like to see pictures as well , if possible.


----------



## brotherjericho (Jun 3, 2012)

My humidity runs around 50-60%, will this be an issue if I try this method?


----------



## throwdo (Jun 3, 2012)

thats the cool thing about this hobby the choices never end


----------



## lokie (Jun 3, 2012)

missnu at what humidity and temp do you get these results?
I ask because my first harvest is coming up before too long.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jun 3, 2012)

I am going to do this with my Sage N Sour that is going to be plucked in about 10-14 days. I have always wondered and would like my medicine to be the "best" it can be, so I am going to risk my beautiful SNS on this and report back.. only beacuse it smells so good now and I want it to retain that smell and if it works the MONSTER ChemDawg is coming in a few days later!!


----------



## oftheCosmos (Jun 3, 2012)

* Already started a comparison with a plant i cut a week ago, some buds have been trimmed prior to drying and some haven't...so I guess we will see whether there is a difference at all.
*


----------



## nastynate420 (Jun 3, 2012)

I though wet trimming was only a myth! ......Cut.......dry ....trim.....cure .. REPEAT!


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 3, 2012)

IMO....with most strains leaving the leaves on the plants during the drying process is the best for smell and taste.....Why??

Because the leaves rap around the bud trying too protect them.... this allows for a slower drying process...which improves the smell and taste

When the leaves are dry and the buds feel dry ...trim the leaves off... usually a week to 10 days...

then 33 gallon plastic bag the entire plant for 8 hours...this pulls any moisture from the sterms back into the buds... after 8 hours or so...remove the bag and let dry for a day or 2... until dry


----------



## missnu (Jun 3, 2012)

Hell yeah...


----------



## missnu (Jun 3, 2012)

I will take some finished pics here in just a bit...


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (Jun 4, 2012)

Damm I've always wondered bout this..so this really makes ur buds taste better is it true? I'm wonderijng how I shud dry my almos harvested tahoe og


----------



## sfttailpaul (Jun 4, 2012)

missnu said:


> I have harvested numerous plants and have even tried doing it this way before, but I usually trim the buds up and then leave them hanging..but I got lazy last time and just hung the whole thing...it takes it a good little bit longer to dry, but once it is dry trimming is a snap literally, your scissors don't get so gummed up you have to keep cleaning them just to finish, and the finished product is already mostly cured...I mean you just can't beat that...and instead of that green weed smell you smell while trimming fresh stuff, when it is already dried with the buds inside it smells like the dried and cured finished product...I tried this once before, but didn't let it dry totally before I took it down to finish trimming and put it in the jar, and it was nearly impossible to get trimmed...But if you pull the whole plant and then just leave it alone for like a week and half- 2 weeks then when you do take the plant down it is ready for jars...and you won't have to keep opening and closing the jar either...I mean it is ready for the jar...lol. Not too dry, but as I said I think the leaves kind of start to cure the buds, as opposed to when they are hanging there naked just drying...the outside of the buds can't dry faster than the inside, because the whole bud becomes the inside...the leaves are perfectly designed to fall and wrap around each bud..coincidence? I think not....
> And I can leave less trimmed off without affecting the taste of the end product too much as well....I really think this might be my new method from here on out...I mean it takes longer before I get to try some, but it won't kill me to wait...
> I find that when dealing with plants you can never have too much patience...lol
> Anyway just finished putting away a tobacco hung plant and wanted everyone to look into, because I like it way better...


Thank you for this...
I have been harvesting this way for over 3 years, discovered it just like you did. I dry in my basement letting them hang for +/- 2 weeks. No mold or any other problems but I am in Northern California. I also don't cure "officially" either. I find that the trimmed buds in jars actually get that great smell after another 2 weeks in the jar. This also allows some of those small Trichome coated leaves in the buds to stay and not get mutilated in the scissors upon a tidy trimming. 
Those of you that haven't tried this technique, do it! You'll be happy.


----------



## missnu (Jun 4, 2012)

KUShSOurSMOKEr said:


> Damm I've always wondered bout this..so this really makes ur buds taste better is it true? I'm wonderijng how I shud dry my almos harvested tahoe og


It isn't the next big thing to hit weed gardens, but you know how they say to make sure your trimmed product is kept in the dark and all that...that is to protect the THC...if you don't trim before you hang, then the leaves will protect the buds and make the dry out perfectly and evenly...once they are dry enough to take down they are already pretty cured...just a little longer in a jar and they are awesome...I guess you can trim and hang and then jar, and then keep checking the jar for 2 weeks...or you can leave the plant intact and let it hang there for 2 weeks then put it in the jar...either way you have 2 weeks into it and some awesome smoke...
Is it world's better than trimming and then hanging? No...it isn't amazing...but I do find it to be just better enough that I will no longer do it the other way...lol


----------



## Grojak (Jul 19, 2012)

It takes so much time to trim dried plants, fresh cut plants with leaves purtruding out are easy to trim, dried leaves sticking to bud are such a pain to trim, you have to individually pull each leaf from the bud to trim it, not worth the extra trim time imo, if your trimming one or two small plants no big deal but beyond that what a pain in the ass.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 19, 2012)

i never trim before hanging. my buds taste and smell better and smoother. 2 days in a jar is like 2 weeks in a jar for wet trimmed.


----------



## Po boy (Jul 19, 2012)

great thread! looking forward to drying this way, very soon now. thanks for posting this info


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 19, 2012)

for the best smell and taste leave the leaves on....easier trimming take the leaves off


----------



## NotoriousBUD (Jul 20, 2012)

also started using this method as the first time i broke the plant down and wet trimmed it lost almost all smell and flavor


----------



## hyroot (Jul 20, 2012)

Ive done both and I go back an forth. But I prefer trimming fresh. The buds look better and after a week of curing they taste way better than leaving sugar leaves. With dry sugar leaves the buds are left with a hint of chlorophyll flavor. The gummd up scissors is dank scissor hash. Like hand hash. You smoke it. The fresh trim makes way better bubble than dry trim.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 20, 2012)

I've trimmed fresh as well as just hung them with leaves and trimmed after. For me, I will always trim when fresh. Trimming after it dried was a major pain in the ass as all my leaves hung over the buds and started sticking to them. Fuck _that_.


----------



## TheChosen (Jul 20, 2012)

I trim off the large protruding fan leaves, they are of no value and will deposit the green taste on your buds.

The sugar leaves I trim just slightly, usually just trimming the tips off to allow the moisture to evaporate a little better. I feel the sugar leaves have a fair amount of good taste and smell to them, and helps preserve the aroma of the bud it wraps around in addition to protecting the trichomes. But I like the appearance of a leaf with the tips trimmed, as apposed to being the entire leaf.

When they're ready for jars I inspect each nug as I put it in and trim off any undesireable leaves or leaf tips as I go.


----------



## TheDocGrowsChronic (Jul 31, 2012)

TheChosen said:


> I trim off the large protruding fan leaves, they are of no value and will deposit the green taste on your buds.


Why will the large protruding fan leaves impart a bad taste on final product if it is hung to dry without trimming? Would you care to explain because i hear leaving the fan leaves on is best.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 31, 2012)

TheDocGrowsChronic said:


> Why will the large protruding fan leaves impart a bad taste on final product if it is hung to dry without trimming? Would you care to explain because i hear leaving the fan leaves on is best.


it doesnt .....whos telling wives tales  Its easier to trim fresh leaves off.... but leaving fan leaves on will not give the nugs a green/chlor taste


----------



## stumpjumper (Jul 31, 2012)

I trim fresh and my shit doesn't usually get jarreed for more than a week. Nobody complains.. personal preference


----------



## monkeybones (Jul 31, 2012)

i might try this but not leave the fan leaves on

just the flower leaves

i was sceptical from the title but you sold me on the delivery


----------



## DelQ (Jul 31, 2012)

So does this method work better or is it personal preference ?


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 31, 2012)

i have done it both ways when i have patience i chop, hang, dry, trim...when im being impatient trim and hang really more of a preference to me...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 31, 2012)

I always dry before trimming as well. I've noticed it does improve taste/smell a bit due to slower drying. The main reason I dry first tho is because I hate trimming so by drying first I can get to it whenever I feel like it or when I have the time.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jul 31, 2012)

amen.^^^^^^^^


----------



## polyarcturus (Jul 31, 2012)

most people dry too fast so leaving the leaves on would be beneficial too them.

pain in the ass to trim dry but their smell will be much stronger.

i trim fresh and dry slow.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 1, 2012)

I usually manicure as much as possible at harvest but if I wanted them to dry slower then this would prob help I think????? Gonna try it.


----------



## connoisseurde420 (Aug 1, 2012)

I started out this way and changed over for preference of smell. Now i trim all fan leaf and all non sugar leaf before i chop a branch.. then section up and trim (saving this time for hash etc) and dry for 7-10 and jar for 1-2 weeks for something that usually smells more than the fresh growing buds.. I supposed if you needed the extra time to dry this would be beneficial but, if you are waiting long enough it shouldnt be a prolblem. even still with a big batch i may leave some of the sugar leaf on to be taken while they hang dry and at a trim right before it hits the jars with same end result 

pic 1 : this is two sour diesel* plants not really of name but thats the name given to me lol. 2 weeks or so before chop.
pic 2 : sour diesel* after fan leaf trim ( yeah it got a lil nute burn had to find the limit ha!)
pic 3 : bubbleberry trimmed and cured no smell in grow but light and fruity after a couple weeks sitting in that jar!


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Aug 3, 2012)

I find it amazing that people actually remove all fan-leaves, cut up their plant into several small branches, and then hang them to dry.

This is why there are so many threads about "hay-smell", "locked in clorophyll", "green taste".... you don't dry your plant properly.

IMHO, the longer they hang (withouth getting too dry) the better.

Do people think fan-leaves are going to "get into their bud with their nasty taste" if they don't remove them? I don't understand where they get this idea, but to sum it all up - it doesn't matter much as long as you're able to dry for at least 14 days.


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 3, 2012)

lol!
........


----------



## Izoc666 (Aug 3, 2012)

missnu said:


> I have harvested numerous plants and have even tried doing it this way before, but I usually trim the buds up and then leave them hanging..but I got lazy last time and just hung the whole thing...it takes it a good little bit longer to dry, but once it is dry trimming is a snap literally, your scissors don't get so gummed up you have to keep cleaning them just to finish, and the finished product is already mostly cured...I mean you just can't beat that...and instead of that green weed smell you smell while trimming fresh stuff, when it is already dried with the buds inside it smells like the dried and cured finished product...I tried this once before, but didn't let it dry totally before I took it down to finish trimming and put it in the jar, and it was nearly impossible to get trimmed...But if you pull the whole plant and then just leave it alone for like a week and half- 2 weeks then when you do take the plant down it is ready for jars...and you won't have to keep opening and closing the jar either...I mean it is ready for the jar...lol. Not too dry, but as I said I think the leaves kind of start to cure the buds, as opposed to when they are hanging there naked just drying...the outside of the buds can't dry faster than the inside, because the whole bud becomes the inside...the leaves are perfectly designed to fall and wrap around each bud..coincidence? I think not....
> And I can leave less trimmed off without affecting the taste of the end product too much as well....I really think this might be my new method from here on out...I mean it takes longer before I get to try some, but it won't kill me to wait...
> I find that when dealing with plants you can never have too much patience...lol
> Anyway just finished putting away a tobacco hung plant and wanted everyone to look into, because I like it way better...


me too..i like to hang whole intact plant...and just snap it off easy after drying process...and taste is more way better than trimmed before hang...I agree with ya , bro ! 

happy gardening


----------



## missnu (Aug 4, 2012)

DelQ said:


> So does this method work better or is it personal preference ?


Well it depends on what you are after...
When I wet trim and then hang to dry the bud is ready for jars in a week or less, but it still tastes like shit til it cures a little in the jar...if I don't trim it before hanging then it takes 2 - 2.5 weeks but as soon as you take it down it is already awesome...the leaves make the buds dry really really slowly so it cures while it dries...the finished product has more smell and taste...
It can be harder to trim if you don't leave it hanging long enough...but once everything is all dried out crispy like the leaves will crumble off and the buds will be perfect already and ready for jars...It does take a lot longer to dry though...so no early testing, unless you do wet trim some to hang dry quicker...
But if you aren't waiting on the current harvest to hurry then I think this way is better...you end up with more smell and taste. I find. I can't always do it this way, because sometimes the jars are getting a little emptier than I like to see...You understand...lol.


----------



## missnu (Aug 4, 2012)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I always dry before trimming as well. I've noticed it does improve taste/smell a bit due to slower drying. The main reason I dry first tho is because I hate trimming so by drying first I can get to it whenever I feel like it or when I have the time.



That is another thing I really like about doing this...Sometimes I have enough time to take the plant down, but not enough to trim it...


----------



## cannabis love (Aug 4, 2012)

I had a relative coming to stay and wound up just hanging a couple plants to dry without trimming, and I must say that I will never trim before drying either! The smoke IS much smoother and the aroma seems alot stronger, and this was the same strain I had grown for awhile, the only difference being the hang time without trimming (about two weeks as well in a closet).


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 4, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> most people dry too fast so leaving the leaves on would be beneficial too them.
> 
> pain in the ass to trim dry but their smell will be much stronger.
> 
> i trim fresh and dry slow.


For me I can trim through it a lot quicker when its dry. Just seems easier somehow. Comes down to personal preferance I suppose.


----------



## DustBomb (Aug 4, 2012)

it dries them slower which is where 80% of this forum fucks up and then post will my bud ever smell like weed again.. haha.. good this u tried something for urself and not settled for less.


----------



## HapaHaole (Aug 5, 2012)

missnu said:


> yep...Nothing molds in my area...everything is too dry...but it like starts to cure the buds, and keeps them from getting light better than I do when they are in a jar, or just hanging there...so...I like it a lot better...I don't hang the roots, cuz I don't want dirt in my smoke...it takes longer to dry then when I just hang them there...but I can smoke some as soon as it is dry and it tastes great...I mean you can tell it needs more jar time, but it is better than trimmed, hung and dry...ya know what I mean... Anyway I won't trim before drying ever again...the buds end up looking better, and closer to being cured once they are dry...and I like how the leaves protect the smoke...it's awesome!


Great info here, so thank you very much.
Always looking for a better way to increase the quality of the final yield.
My issues are with them drying too quickly (among others) so this will be worth a try.

Appreciate the knowledge~


----------



## HapaHaole (Aug 5, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> it dries them slower which is where 80% of this forum fucks up and then post will my bud ever smell like weed again.. haha.. good this u tried something for urself and not settled for less.


This IS true...
I just had to comment bc as i read this I was shakin' my head going... "Oh yeah... that was me".


----------



## past times (Aug 5, 2012)

so you guys that don't trim....Do most of you trim absolutely nothing? or take off the bigger fan leaf?


----------



## MaxxChessnutt420 (Aug 5, 2012)

I also hang the entire plant without any trimming, after about 5 grows I decided to give it a try and my buds come out so much better now, I have a sage and sour plant hanging now, its been in there about 7 days, just took off the dried up fan leaves earlier today, i'll keep it hanging for another 3-5 days before I do a final manicure and jar them for about 2-3 weeks.......


----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 5, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> IMO....with most strains leaving the leaves on the plants during the drying process is the best for smell and taste.....Why??
> 
> Because the leaves rap around the bud trying too protect them.... this allows for a slower drying process...which improves the smell and taste
> 
> ...


ahhhh...you forgot to trim them. jk. i think its ALL about your humididty. i cant do that here cuz it'd mold for sure. its like all MOIST round here.


----------



## monkeybones (Aug 5, 2012)

OldGrowAddict said:


> I find it amazing that people actually remove all fan-leaves, cut up their plant into several small branches, and then hang them to dry.
> 
> This is why there are so many threads about "hay-smell", "locked in clorophyll", "green taste".... you don't dry your plant properly.
> 
> ...


i admit leaving the flower leaves on for drying sounds beneficial but leaving the fan leaves on seems completely superfluous

and where do you get this 14 day number?


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Aug 5, 2012)

past times said:


> so you guys that don't trim....Do most of you trim absolutely nothing? or take off the bigger fan leaf?


Some people remove the fan leaves. I leave em on til its time to trim.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 5, 2012)

Givin this a try with my Afghan Kush Ryder freebie I stuck outside right now. Definitely a longer drying process, which is good because it's been hot and a bit dry here (30-40%RH).


----------



## Tranceus (Aug 5, 2012)

the best way to dry is by using a microwave... lmao


----------



## KT420 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've always cut separate branches and trimmed at harvest because I thought it would limit the amount of trichs lost. When you chop a branch off an already dry plant, don't the trichs just come shimmering off it like snow??? That's how I always imagined it would happen... and all the snapping action and vibration from cutting through dry stem... shaking the trichs off?


----------



## missnu (Aug 6, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> i admit leaving the flower leaves on for drying sounds beneficial but leaving the fan leaves on seems completely superfluous
> 
> and where do you get this 14 day number?


Well because after at least 14 days the leaves have dried enough so they aren't stuck to the buds, they are just totally crispy and just brush off...
If you hang the whole plant and try to take it down and trim it after let's say only 7 days, then the leaves are just sort of limp, perhaps slightly crispy, but just enough to be annoying and hard to trim off...
the sugar leaves don't do anything to protect the buds, but the large fan leaves do...and that is the whole point of doing this...the leaves sort of roll up around the buds, protecting them from drying too fast, and also from degrading the THC with light...so it just makes for a better finished smoke than when you trim it before hand...
It isn't some amazing miracle thing, but just something to try, that some people prefer...
I haven't had any pot lose all smell, and no smell come back...but when I dry the whole plant as one and trim after the buds have more smell than the ones that were trimmed prior to hanging...

Either way it is the fan leaves that do the protecting and light shading...so if you leave just the sugar leaves you may as well just go ahead and trim the whole thing, because you will be missing the beneficial part of hanging the whole plant.


----------



## missnu (Aug 6, 2012)

KT420 said:


> I've always cut separate branches and trimmed at harvest because I thought it would limit the amount of trichs lost. When you chop a branch off an already dry plant, don't the trichs just come shimmering off it like snow??? That's how I always imagined it would happen... and all the snapping action and vibration from cutting through dry stem... shaking the trichs off?


Never had any sort of trichome rainfall...but I am sure some do get knocked off...but you lose some when you wet trim too...

Either way you get some gooey stuff on your scissors that is always a great way to relax after harvest.


----------



## SFguy (Aug 6, 2012)

missnu said:


> I have harvested numerous plants and have even tried doing it this way before, but I usually trim the buds up and then leave them hanging..but I got lazy last time and just hung the whole thing...it takes it a good little bit longer to dry, but once it is dry trimming is a snap literally, your scissors don't get so gummed up you have to keep cleaning them just to finish, and the finished product is already mostly cured...I mean you just can't beat that...and instead of that green weed smell you smell while trimming fresh stuff, when it is already dried with the buds inside it smells like the dried and cured finished product...I tried this once before, but didn't let it dry totally before I took it down to finish trimming and put it in the jar, and it was nearly impossible to get trimmed...But if you pull the whole plant and then just leave it alone for like a week and half- 2 weeks then when you do take the plant down it is ready for jars...and you won't have to keep opening and closing the jar either...I mean it is ready for the jar...lol. Not too dry, but as I said I think the leaves kind of start to cure the buds, as opposed to when they are hanging there naked just drying...the outside of the buds can't dry faster than the inside, because the whole bud becomes the inside...the leaves are perfectly designed to fall and wrap around each bud..coincidence? I think not....
> And I can leave less trimmed off without affecting the taste of the end product too much as well....I really think this might be my new method from here on out...I mean it takes longer before I get to try some, but it won't kill me to wait...
> I find that when dealing with plants you can never have too much patience...lol
> Anyway just finished putting away a tobacco hung plant and wanted everyone to look into, because I like it way better...



i got lazy and did that about a year ago adn my bud has always been great from doing it.. lets me relax and trim it as i please too takes alot of the labour out of the love, and it saves me soo much time when its ready i chop it and hang it up. much time lets me save


----------



## DustBomb (Aug 6, 2012)

i usually remove fan leaves but leave everything else on... this is due when its time to do a final manicure i can just trim into a sugarleaf pile and save


----------



## iNFID3L (Aug 6, 2012)

missnu said:


> I find that when dealing with plants you can never have too much patience...lol


 Totally agree


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Aug 6, 2012)

I have always hung the whole plant and trimmed as the days went by, I only did this because its a easy ass way to trim. I trim for about 30 min a day and by the time the bud feels dry to the touch I'm all done trimming. Fuck spending hours on hours of trimming the first day. Hang the whole plant upside down and spend about 30 min a day. By the last day you need to trim your buds will be dry.


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 6, 2012)

Tranceus said:


> the best way to dry is by using a microwave... lmao


hey but for real though i got a micro its from like 70 or 80 and man that shit barely heats up anything but when it comes to drying out weed it does an awesome job. the smoke may come out a little harsh and definitly less potent(not by that much) but it still tastes like killer weed and only take 5min cause it good to go on full power(3 sec bursts, take it out blow on it/ hold it in the freezer)ive used other micros but they seem to just fry that shit.

honestly i think i got the best micro in the world.


----------



## zubey91 (Aug 6, 2012)

I read that is the natural way (not the rushed way) and its much much better.. i'm trying it that way with my grow this time


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 7, 2012)

Bud still smells dank and appears to have been curing. But the negative is it's a fair bit more difficult to trim cleanly, at least it felt that way to me. Probably won't continue with it as you can control your drying room conditions to slow down the drying process as well. Still, if you have less control over your conditions I can see definite uses for this technique, something everyone should know.

Overall a positive result for me but trimming wet plants is easier and I don't mind investing some cash in climate control for the drying room.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 7, 2012)

so many different opinions and I tried them all.. here goes the simple facts for those who just dont know..

if you trim first and remove buds from stem you can place on a rack and have them dried in half the time. this method is fine and dandy if all your gonna do is package and sell it, but if your growing for personal like myself than its just foolish to dry your buds this way.. 
now for the connoisseur grower if you hang your entire plant stem fans and all and allow to slow dry than you will end up with a crisp pure smoke that no rapid dried bud will even come close too..


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been following this thread a bit and I haven't even reached my first harvest yet. Oh, what to do, what to do?.. lol

I think I will try it.  I wanted to try a re-veg in case i have a keeper strain from my bag seed to make clones from later though. Hmm


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 7, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> so many different opinions and I tried them all.. here goes the simple facts for those who just dont know..
> 
> if you trim first and remove buds from stem you can place on a rack and have them dried in half the time. this method is fine and dandy if all your gonna do is package and sell it, but if your growing for personal like myself than its just foolish to dry your buds this way..
> now for the connoisseur grower if you hang your entire plant stem fans and all and allow to slow dry than you will end up with a crisp pure smoke that no rapid dried bud will even come close too..


Takes a week to dry for me then keeps curing in jars. I don't have an issue with drying too quickly. I do see what commercial guys do, my smoke is far better. As long as you put them in jars at the proper time they should keep curing either way.

This way is definitely more fool proof though, I will say that for sure. If your humidifier or whatever breaks down it can screw you over. I had that happen with one plant which did actually end up continuing with it's cure, but it sure took a lot longer to bring out the flavor.


----------



## Jalepandro (Aug 8, 2012)

I am a little less than a month away from my first harvest and for the last few months I intended to cut off branches and trim before drying.
But then this thread came along and convinced me that I should try out some whole-plant drying as well.
I've gotten varied phenotypes from this batch of seeds and expect some to take longer to mature than others.
Planning on whole-plant-drying half and section-drying the other half.
Expecting to get roughly the same results, except with different drying/curing times.
Nice thread, though, informative.


----------



## Nizza (Aug 9, 2012)

u should clip off any yellowing leaves when drying , it may cause disease while drying :-X


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Aug 9, 2012)

this is what i do, i just cop and hang, i break and manicure afterword, my plants can get so much sugarleaf that i don't bother trimming, that goes for most of my tga gear and a few others.


----------



## keepitcoastal (Aug 9, 2012)

The only problem i see with this method is that there is some actual science to a true real cure. From my understanding there's aerobic bacteria that feed othe chlorophyll in the buds but this only happens with the proper moisture and GLASS jars


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 9, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Takes a week to dry for me then keeps curing in jars. I don't have an issue with drying too quickly. I do see what commercial guys do, my smoke is far better. As long as you put them in jars at the proper time they should keep curing either way.
> 
> This way is definitely more fool proof though, I will say that for sure. If your humidifier or whatever breaks down it can screw you over. I had that happen with one plant which did actually end up continuing with it's cure, but it sure took a lot longer to bring out the flavor.


To follow up on the curing thing... I had my humidifier break and I left it over a day, I had one plant hanging that had quite large and dense buds. It had a faint fruity/musky odor on chop and had been maintaining just fine, but when I checked that had gone and it smelled like chlorophyll. Fortunately for me they were quite dense and the interiors did not dry out to the point of no return. Some microlife kept going and eventually (over a month) the smell came back. I might recommend this method to those who have weed that doesn't smell very strong or is pretty light and fluffy/airy like a pure sativa. It would probably serve you well, although the sativa sure would be a bitch to trim.


----------



## planehopr (Aug 10, 2012)

I grew 9 plants indoor the first time and 10 plants the second time. I thought I only could wet trim...but it takes forever. I had at least a pound to go through this last time, and without help, I found it impossible. I wet trimmed a few ounces (dry) and hung to dry and put into jars. The rest I said "Fug it" and I chopped the plants and hung to dry. Then I had a death in the family...these plants sat a few weeks. When I got to them, it was easy to clip the buds--still time consuming, but not as messy/gunky. I put them into Ball/Kerr Jars and my "ruined" tahoe OG was damn good smoke. Also the other usable parts of the plant (trim, small undeveloped buds, etc) made damn good joints and edibles/budder/oil.

I will never waste the time wet trimming--the difference good or bad is debatable. I showed some people my wet vs dry and they were stoked about both of them--and remember my dry was out of a disaster. Sometimes that's the best way to find out these tricks.

I'm setting up a 30 plant grow with what I learned (all medical mj)...I will be drying and trimming, no doubt--unless I can hire some of you to 'fug' with the wet LOL.


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 12, 2012)

wow i would always see my buddys plants drying leaves n all. it always confused me, i thought it would take too long to dry this way, but now that you explain it i dont see why i was ever confused lol


----------



## planehopr (Aug 12, 2012)

***Update*** I just watched a youtube video of the handy trimmer. If I didn't have an auto trimmer I would trim dry...but with an auto trimmer I am going to trim wet. Trimming is a bitch any way you slice it...I think I'm going to hand pick the fat colas and trim by hand...but all the lesser, smaller stuff I'm going to put in the machine. The buds come out perfect. I'm just worried that the machine is going to chew up the buds. If that started to happen, I'd at least have kick ass trim/shake and I'd cut the plants, hang them to dry, and dry trim. Even if the auto trimmer wasn't perfect the fact that it can do in minutes what would normally take you hours seems like a good investment. Last grow I hand trimmed a few ounces and put the rest in my shake jars...I just couldn't handle the meticulous discipline it takes to trim...even stoned, I'd rather do something else!


----------



## superstoner1 (Aug 12, 2012)

i bought a trim pro,used it one harvest and sold it. time saved is not always best.


----------



## sufc8t1 (Aug 14, 2012)

I whip off the large fans,maybe some mediums that are creeping amongst the buds,then hang it with all the sugar leaves for 10-14 days.I don't put scissors anywhere near whilst wet,because I found it gives it that horrible grassy/hay smell.
I have done a few harvest's now,and like a lot on here checked up on "how to harvest" before chopping.But none of the usual ways worked very good for me.but through trial and error,I came to the way I do it now.The buds smell great after 2 weeks drying,almost like the real deal smell.
Someone told me the reason for this is because everything takes longer to dry on the plant by leaving them on.


----------



## cartelmgm (Aug 18, 2012)

I got a questions can i still make hash if i use this method? or is that out the window


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no idea what method you're talking about. Nouns ftw!


That being said you can make hash regardless of what method you use.


----------



## Ptrickl9 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just to add some validity to this topic. I have harvested 5 plants and and the one plant (the last one) where i used the op's suggestion came out much much smoother and tastier.


----------



## BustyGreene (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm a few weeks from my first harvest, and I think I'm gonna try this. Glad I saw it. The Og Purple Larry Is gonna get chopped first.


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Aug 18, 2012)

I wonder.. who was the idiot who originally started telling everybody to chop up their plants into tiny pieces and separate them, and expect better drying-conditions?
How did he/she pull that myth off? Hehe... It's an internet-thing, it's an internet-method.


----------



## sully (Aug 20, 2012)

so if the lower buds needed some more time to finish (i.e. if someone were doing scrog) could braches be cut and hung intact to slow dry or better to do the whole plant? From what i've gathered from this thread some people do branches


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 20, 2012)

Either way works well, What really matters is the STRAIN, a weak shitty plant is gonna smell like hay, or fresh plants period, no matter how you trim it, just my opinion


----------



## missnu (Aug 21, 2012)

sully said:


> so if the lower buds needed some more time to finish (i.e. if someone were doing scrog) could braches be cut and hung intact to slow dry or better to do the whole plant? From what i've gathered from this thread some people do branches


I would assume that branches could be done the same as the whole plant...I would think it is about the same.


----------



## missnu (Aug 21, 2012)

autoflowa said:


> Either way works well, What really matters is the STRAIN, a weak shitty plant is gonna smell like hay, or fresh plants period, no matter how you trim it, just my opinion


Yeah, but sometimes you end up making a great smelling plant end up smelling like nothing but grass..this just helps to slow down the drying so your initial drying is actually a really slow cure...so it helps with flavor and smell. it just takes longer.


----------



## autoflowa (Aug 21, 2012)

missnu said:


> Yeah, but sometimes you end up making a great smelling plant end up smelling like nothing but grass..this just helps to slow down the drying so your initial drying is actually a really slow cure...so it helps with flavor and smell. it just takes longer.


so your saying if I did half dry trim and half wet trim on the the same exact plant there will be a noticeable difference ?? Hmm sounds like a very interesting experiment to say the least  anyone tried this yet? I mean I think this is the only way to actually tell, I'm stoned please excuse me if I'm rambling but you get what I'm trying to friggin say right? lol


----------



## ericgreenthumb (Aug 30, 2012)

i have a quistion if you can anser it please is it bad to cut bud right of the plant and then dry


----------



## DelQ (Aug 30, 2012)

Well in 6 weeks Im going to be hanging this girl up.. What did I get myself into ??


----------



## berkman858 (Aug 30, 2012)

autoflowa said:


> so your saying if I did half dry trim and half wet trim on the the same exact plant there will be a noticeable difference ?? Hmm sounds like a very interesting experiment to say the least  anyone tried this yet? I mean I think this is the only way to actually tell, I'm stoned please excuse me if I'm rambling but you get what I'm trying to friggin say right? lol


I plan on doing the same thing, half this method and half cutting up the buds and trimming right after harvesting.


----------



## gagekko (Sep 1, 2012)

wow, wish i found this thread a couple days ago, just trimmed 3... would much rather try this technique


----------



## mr2shim (Sep 1, 2012)

I might have to try this. Glad I found this thread.


----------



## gagekko (Sep 1, 2012)

I would love to master the art of harvest/cure. I had some smoke about a year ago, had that hay smell to it - nothing bad but still there. Anyways, had it in one of those little tupperwares and in a secret stash compartment in my truck. Well, life sometimes gets crazy and I forgot all about it. A month later I found it and when I opened it it smelled pretty sweet and dank - honestly, the best any of my stuff ever smelled. I hope this whole plant technique works as I am always envious of dank stuff I buy cause I usually never been able to match that smell of pure dankness


----------



## cartelmgm (Sep 21, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I have no idea what method you're talking about. Nouns ftw!
> 
> 
> That being said you can make hash regardless of what method you use.


really no idea? what method do you think i am talking about? maybe the one in this thread
i'm asking because if i use this method by hanging the whole plant the leaves will dry up.


----------



## gioua (Sep 21, 2012)

So last year I cut and hung stuff up..



read this thread said makes some sense.. Will be able to tell the diff or not.. we shall see.. Growing 2 of the exact same strains as last year and had NO issues with the taste-potency of last years grow... but willing to try it on a few this year.. my issue is..

I have a 8 foot bubba that in less I string from the roof will have to be chopped up a bit...


I am already trying it with an entire Carm plant and I did chop off a few Orange Crush collas but the main plant is still cooking... 


There IS a fan running in this room (off pic) and back window open


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 21, 2012)

TheDocGrowsChronic said:


> Why will the large protruding fan leaves impart a bad taste on final product if it is hung to dry without trimming? Would you care to explain because i hear leaving the fan leaves on is best.



Just scanning through this thread and I have to makle a quick post to correct this person.

Cutting the fan leaves off causes excess moisture to evaporate thus causing the plants cells to die at a more rapid rate. Let me try to explain a little better... 

Plants are made up of cells and cells are made up of mostly moisture. Once the cells dry up they are dead they are not active or cant do anything. The cells play a active role in the plant transporting moisture. So by not cutting off the fan leafs you keep all of the plants moisture within and the cells stay alive longer thus continuing to redistribute the moisture as it dries. Causing a even consistent dry. YES, the cells stay alive for quite some time after the plant is harvested and they do not want to die so they spread moisture to drying or dieing cells. Once you have made so many cuts the moisture is evaporating at such a rapid rate the cells cannot be replenished before they die/dry. And are left with lots of inner moisture. This is why people that trim first are always in a constant juggle with opening and closing jars watching RH as they bring out the inner moisture the dead cells could not receive. 

Now, it is my theory that harvesting this way also allows the plant a few days alive in complete dark to really fully ripen every little branch as it knows its last days are now. Chop suey and the cells dont know wtf just happened and your left with exactly what you had when you chopped no potency increase no fully completely ripened plant because as we all know most plants dont ripen through out at the same period thats why some people harvest in sections. Harvesting as whole and trimming after dry has helped me obtain all of this. 

Hopefully you took the time to read this and learn why trimming before you dry does or can potentially effect the final product

BTW I did not see this thread when I made my thread about a perfect dry Thank you http://www.cannabis.com/growing/index.html for showing me the way. I read and had many harvest or trial and error lots of ERROR lol but no more!


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Sep 21, 2012)

DelQ said:


> View attachment 2315139 View attachment 2315141Well in 6 weeks Im going to be hanging this girl up.. What did I get myself into ??


Okay I run in to this problem a lot and its AWESOME I love huge yielding plants! This will be a little time consuming but in the end will be totally worth it. Take present string (no fabric string) and tie around the highest exposed node/stem area of EACH large cola. Now tie each string to something high on the ceiling and let her hang UPRIGHT by the colas. Try your best to spread it out just as she was growing. The smaller branches will droop but hopefully the plant if high enough where they wont touch the floor. If they do touch the ground its best to tie them also. It may be a maze of strings but after 1-2 weeks when she is dry you can just go pick a branch and trim it and leave the rest hang until you have time to tend to it. Also hanging upright will make a dry trim so much easier.

Also if you have spider mites DONT hang the plant right side up. Hang it upside down and deal w/ the pita trim. It is said that as the plant is drying the spider mites will go to the highest point. Upside down being a stalk and right side up being a bud. AHHH! I cant say from experience on this one though.

Good luck!


----------



## bongzilla610 (Oct 29, 2012)

+rep for OP

this thread answered 90% of my dryout questions

definitely gonna dry slow and full


----------



## gioua (Oct 30, 2012)

gioua said:


> So last year I cut and hung stuff up..
> View attachment 2343504View attachment 2343505
> 
> 
> ...




at this point I have all my plants with leaves hanging... have already harvested a few and each trim session has been pretty easy.. this year I did not have any help trimming unlike last year.. Last year (with help) I was able to knock out all my jars in 2 days..

this year has been different.. weather is cooler and drying takes longer too... but the smell... OHHHHHHHHH the smell is sooooo much more potent. I grew 2 same strains from last year and this year.. Now I wont give the drying 100% credit as I did use a new flowering agent called Superbloom and really felt this made them so much nice then last years

will be hanging the whole plants (or as much as I can) from now on..


----------



## noobob (Nov 3, 2012)

lots of good info here, thanks alot!!


----------



## LeafGnosis (Nov 4, 2012)

well, since I only have one plant that is approximately 3.4 feet tall, I will be hanging the whole thing in my drying room and will trim after two weeks + (smaller plant will probably take only 2 weeks...shall see) this is bag seed which smells nice..but would love to see what this can do to her. Thank you OP!!!!


----------



## Canuck3 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a question about this method, my relative humidity level is roughly around 15-20%, is that low enough to hang the plants using this method and not have to worry about any mold issue? I'll have air circulation, but no fan directly on them. Just air passing through the room..
Also, how do I know when it's time to trim them and put them into jars? I've heard a few people say they hang for 2 weeks or 10 days etc... how will I know when it's time to trim?

Thanks!


----------



## frmr240 (Nov 4, 2012)

it does come out better, i've done it a few times. only thing is it seems to take a lot longer. and its harder cuz if your not careful you will knock off pieces of bud. it does seem to smoke better and smell better. i say because the moisture takes longer to evaporate, therefore, letting more chlorophyll leach into the water and evaporate out. plus its kind of extra assurance that it wont dry out too quickly, kind of a buffer if you will.


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Nov 5, 2012)

Shit ill still keep trimming before I hang


----------



## Trousers (Nov 5, 2012)

I trim before drying for a couple reason.

1. I love real, full melt bubble hash. If you do not get the sugar leaves in the freezer when wet, your hash will not be as good. 
B. Trimming dry shakes a lot of the trichomes off. I did it once under a light and shuddered at all the lost trichomes.

Other than that, I see no big difference in the two methods as long as the dry/cure is done right.


----------



## azryda420 (Nov 6, 2012)

I chopped several plants and trimmed and then hung them to dry. Some of it has that hay type smell to it yet they look great. 

A week later I chopped a huge one. Being lazy, I just hung it all as is. Well, I have since clipped all of this into a large bag and the smell, and taste is 100% better. It didn't click until reading this. I have two to go. I will be removing large fans, then hanging.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm going to try trimming after I dry next time cause I was reading a thread on the mr. nice forum and one guy said "When you trim wet, the pith leaks out of the vegetation and onto the buds which causes the smoke to be harsh." which seems about right cause some shit leaks out of the leaves and theirs no way them juices leaking on your buds will make them taste better. and someone else said neville recomended drying with the leaves on. even soma said in his organic book to cut only the fan leaves off then dry then trim and cure. either way its worth a side by side atleast but I'm only gonna pre trim one this time cause it really sounds like triming after dry is the way to go for the best tasting buds.


----------



## Trousers (Nov 6, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> lol ^
> 
> http://www.cannabis.com/growing/curing-what-is-the-best-way-to-dry-and-preserve-the-cure-for-smooth-sweet-buds.html
> 
> http://www.wietmeneer.nl/growing/haze.html



What do you mean "lol"?
What is your point? You post a link to some more opinions that may or may not be correct?

Thank you very little.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Nov 6, 2012)

i agree, letting it dry with the leaves on is 100% better. I have done it a few times. One time i feed a couple of my plants too much up to the end. I trimmed one wet and one i trimmed dry. The stuff that was dry trimmed was very good. The other one that was wet trim was barely tolerable. To me at least..


----------



## Trousers (Nov 6, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> If thats what you call those then more lol @ you.
> 
> I guess the rest of those facts are just opinions also....? More lol.
> 
> Thank you


There is no reason to be an asshole. I'm just not seeing the facts.
Do you think opinions are facts? Then lol right back at you Big Fella. It is an anonymous blog post, lol. 

Your inability to see the difference between opinions and facts is strange. 

It sounds like the opinion of one person. 
Is it a fact that plants turn out better if they are hung upside down?

He says to save the fan leaves to make hash. lol, who does that?
He says, "The stems should snap when you bend them." That is a bit misleading and may have caused some people to dry their weed too long.
"Just put as much bud in it (the jar) as possible using light pressure."
That is a bad idea, the lower buds will not finish as fast as the ones on top. I have never heard anyone advise that. factual? lol. 
"Any excess moisture at this point will invite mold." That is not correct if it were dried properly. 

He suggests putting your weed in the refrigerator, lol. Then he suggests storing weed in a freezer.
If you think this guy has written an article that is factual, sweet for you. enjoy your shitty tasting, freezer bud. 

As I said, I cured a couple plants one with sugar leaves on and the other without. I did not do it to see if there is a difference, it just worked out that way. I didn't notice any difference. i also gave a couple solid reasons to trim wet. i didn't say one was better than the other, i was just pointing out my experience. 

The second article is another blog post. It talks about flushing with pure water for at least a week, which is definitely not a fact. I assume he is talking about soil, but it is not clear in his opinion piece. 
He only talks about drying and then smoking it. He doesn't really talk about curing.

If you want to believe those as fact, sweet for you. 

Again, if you were smart enough to understand my post, you would not have been such a jackass. I did not say that drying with the leaves on is not a good idea, I just said in my experience I did not notice a difference.

Maybe once I get a nice large supply of bubble hash, I'll try, again, drying with leaves on. If it makes my weed slightly better, great!
My weed smells great and is cured perfectly. I'll be sure to contact you with the results, except I'll lie to you.


----------



## cues (Nov 6, 2012)

TBH, I think the reason we get so many arguments about this is because we are all in areas of different humidity.
For example, if I get my jars down to 65% RH then open them up to burp where the RH is 75%, am I burping or inhaling/drowning?


----------



## Trousers (Nov 6, 2012)

and people use different ways of curing
This is like the flushing argument. Every person had a different definition of flushing.


----------



## hunter22375 (Nov 6, 2012)

Whats the best rh% for a drying room for this to work best?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 6, 2012)

I have found the opposite. If I hang an entire plant it takes about 3 weeks to get kinda dry with correct humidity and fan air movement. I also find you leave more leaf which gives a harsher tatse. i prefer to trim right at cut then hang the entire plant trim. Then in about 7 days its ready for final clean up then into jars for no less then 30 days to become rock hard and frosty white with crystals.


----------



## kgb424 (Nov 19, 2012)

is 66* degrees during the day with lights off and heater on with timer and thermostat, and in the 70's at night with the lights on,and heater off.

are my temps to high to dry my finished plants, in the same room as my grow rooms, using this method of leaving the plants un-trimmed, and hanging them until they are dry.


----------



## berkman858 (Nov 19, 2012)

kgb424 said:


> is 66* degrees during the day with lights off and heater on with timer and thermostat, and in the 70's at night with the lights on,and heater off.
> 
> are my temps to high to dry my finished plants, in the same room as my grow rooms, using this method of leaving the plants un-trimmed, and hanging them until they are dry.


You want darkness when drying so I wouldn't put them in the room with the lights on.


----------



## kgb424 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have two grow rooms, with in one room, I flower in one and veg in the other, I'm flowering right now, the cut plant is hanging in the dark, not in use veg room, my heater is set at 66* for 12 hours a day, then my hps heats the rooms the other 12 hours, thats why I asked if 66*degrees during the day and in the 70's at night, is ok to dry un-trimmed plants, cause I got one hanging, and four more finishing up, going to cut them soon.


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yea that sounds good with temps I usually watch my humidity levels in the dry room too.


----------



## Ctznsnips (Nov 22, 2012)

i live in a very dry climate so this method of hanging the entire plant works great for me, it helps stretch out the drying process for a few extra days and makes a world of difference.


----------



## madscientist1978 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm about to harvest my ladies and my only question is how do you know when it's dry enough to start trimming?


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 23, 2012)

Trousers said:


> There is no reason to be an asshole. I'm just not seeing the facts.
> Do you think opinions are facts? Then lol right back at you Big Fella. It is an anonymous blog post, lol.
> 
> Your inability to see the difference between opinions and facts is strange.
> ...


I can only agree with this.

Mr. green thumb is extremely provocative sometimes and acts like a child when you don't agree with him.
But to state that the two links to blog posts, which have NO references or sources with evidence, are factual and scientific is simply stupidity.

It's good to see you stand up for yourself Trousers, because you shouldn't take in that kind of immature behavior or give it any validity.
The behavior of green thumb is quite frankly despicable, and his claim of "facts" is outrageous and false.
There are no facts, scientific evidence or proper research posted on those sites he linked to.
To make it perfectly clear: those sites are filled with personal opinions from random people, no references, no sources = no credibility whatsoever. 

The amount of shite written in those blog posts is quite astounding and the fact that not one scientific study is quoted or referenced to just makes it clear for any rational person how stupid it really is.
And more so, I think green thumb knows this, because he hasn't replied to your post even though it's been nearly 20 days now.

Those blogs represent opinionated writings of some anonymous person on the web, like the thousands of other worthless sites filled with shitty information based solely on the persons personal beliefs.
Those opinions are good for nothing.
We're dealing with science here, we don't value personal opinion, and I'm glad to see someone stand up for science in this situation.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 25, 2012)

k0ijn said:


> I can only agree with this.
> 
> Mr. green thumb is extremely provocative sometimes and acts like a child when you don't agree with him.
> But to state that the two links to blog posts, which have NO references or sources with evidence, are factual and scientific is simply stupidity.
> ...


I'm to busy making $ and large harvest to play with you guys anymore that's why I have not replied.

All I have to say if screw your science facts. Talk to growers and you'll learn to grow. Talk to scientists and you will learn about a plant and its functions. But if something cant be backed up by scientific facts then it must be false? Wrong. Books on growing weed were written from collective statements of MANY GROWERS not scientists. Kiss my ass with your difficult scientific procedures. The whole plant method works better then any with the most consistency. All you have to do is read the thread I have and everyone that tries each way ends up liking drying the plant whole. 

BTW your post was very childish I am not the immature one. I have been trying to ignore you guys and your last post was to do nothing but provoke me. Well, it worked. Now you have me wasting my time with you kiddies.
k0ijn you've been moving for ever, whats up? Go grow some weed or move your stuff and leave me alone I cant even stand to read your posts and the way to talk *"quite frankly despicable" **"quite astounding" "**We're dealing with science here" *LOL this is *quite* funny, lmao! I could go on and on, all I would have to do is go threw your post's. You sound like such a nerd. Your only a mod because of where you live, I will keep that to myself, but your not even a real grower. There is no science needed to grow good weed. Now go get your stuff moved and get back to practicing. And honestly that newb Trousers isn't even worth my time. Just read his started threads...what a goober newber.


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 25, 2012)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> I'm to busy making $ and large harvest to play with you guys anymore that's why I have not replied.


Yet somehow you found time to write numerous other posts on various parts of the forum in the meantime.
So I'll take that for what it is, a poor excuse from a liar.




mr. green thumb 01 said:


> All I have to say if screw your science facts. Talk to growers and you'll learn to grow. Talk to scientists and you will learn about a plant and its functions. But if something cant be backed up by scientific facts then it must be false? Wrong. Books on growing weed were written from collective statements of MANY GROWERS not scientists. Kiss my ass with your difficult scientific procedures. The whole plant method works better then any with the most consistency. All you have to do is read the thread I have and everyone that tries each way ends up liking drying the plant whole.


Yeah, cause all growers know how to grow right? 
Why do you think we even use science in the first place?
And since you are screwing science, are you also giving up using nutrients?
What about your lighting, giving that up too?

The thread you started is plagiarizing material from several other threads on this forum alone, and the web. You didn't come up with it.
Nor is it anything new, many growers dry their weed in branches or using the whole plant hanging. 




mr. green thumb 01 said:


> BTW your post was very childish I am not the immature one. I have been trying to ignore you guys and your last post was to do nothing but provoke me. Well, it worked. Now you have me wasting my time with you kiddies.
> k0ijn you've been moving for ever, whats up? Go grow some weed or move your stuff and leave me alone I cant even stand to read your posts and the way to talk *"quite frankly despicable" **"quite astounding" "**We're dealing with science here" *LOL this is *quite* funny, lmao! I could go on and on, all I would have to do is go threw your post's. You sound like such a nerd. Your only a mod because of where you live, I will keep that to myself, but your not even a real grower. There is no science needed to grow good weed. Now go get your stuff moved and get back to practicing. And honestly that newb Trousers isn't even worth my time. Just read his started threads...what a goober newber.


No, believe it or not I didn't write that to provoke you, I wrote it to make fun of how you provoke people, without reason.
You started this shit by laughing at Trousers for his post and for posting your insane nonsense about how two anonymous blog posts show "facts.

You wouldn't know what the word facts meant if you had a dictionary in front of you.

You talk about "fuck science" yet you make arguments in which you invoke facts (which are completely fake btw) and make it sound like you know the facts.
It's ridiculous, I haven't seen double standards like this in a long time. You have no fucking credibility.


I bet you don't know, since you live with your parents, but sometimes it takes months to move and get settled in.
And now you're picking on proper grammar and syntax? Do I sense projection of your embarrassment of your own grammar? I think I do.
You can go "threw" my post (rofl) all you want, I don't mind 
I don't mind sounding like a nerd, if the alternative is to sound like you, an ignorant rager.

Now I'm only a mod because of where I live? You don't even know where I live lol, and I'm one of the only international mods on this forum so your brilliant logic fails you yet again, even though you tried really hard to make sense.

I'm a mod because I want to help people and because I can give some time to do so.
You on the other hand spend your time taking material from other sources, claim it's your own, make fun of random people for no reason and claim you know all the facts and the only references you have are two anonymous blogs with no links to any credible scientific sources.

And then after claiming your facts you discredit science saying we don't need it.
Which is probably the most ignorant statement put on this forum this month (maybe even this year).
Congratulations.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 25, 2012)

as long as you do not get lots of little leaves stuck to the buds i guess its ok 
i prefer to trim some of the leaves off before drying , you can control the speed at which they dry more accurately with temp
than leaving leaves on or not
i just do not like any leaf in my finished bud, i feel it spoils the taste , letting nasty little leaves squash into the buds is a no no for me, these leaves will only be discarded anyway
best to get them out the way before they can do any harm
i know others are not so fussy and do not mind smoking these little leaves, or use them to make something more palatable each to their own 

peace


----------



## k0ijn (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm deleting your comments because you insist on behaving like a child and taking it off topic.

Calling me a faggot, is not 'proving me wrong'.
That just gets your posts deleted.


----------

